# Redo on Red Poppy on Yellow



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I did some PM'ing with several members of TPF... and followed some suggestions about PP on the image I shot yesterday as a test image. I like this one much better, much more detail, and I think it is better balanced. Still lots of yellow, which some people don't care for.. but look at the Poppy, not the background... let me know what you think.

Link to the other if anyone wants to see the previous image:   http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/291275-red-poppy-yellow.html#post2648815

New image:






Red Poppy on Yellow by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## digital flower (Jul 15, 2012)

This is stunning. I like the redo better. The flower seems to stand out a little more.


----------



## mommyphotog (Jul 15, 2012)

Very much a piece of art! Great work!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

digital flower said:


> This is stunning. I like the redo better. The flower seems to stand out a little more.



Thank you.. I still have a lot to learn about Photoshop! lol! But with Derrel's suggestions on how to bring the flower out, Forkie's stem suggestion and several other who made comment.. it is hard to go wrong!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

mommyphotog said:


> Very much a piece of art! Great work!



Thank you,  I appreciate the comments!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 15, 2012)

Love it. It's a Pop Art poster. Larger than life.

I did a really subtle nitpicky edit. Can you see what I did?
(no curves, or color adlustments)








I also, as it just really appeals to me, think a thin border really makes it pop...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Love it. It's a Pop Art poster. Larger than life.
> 
> I did a really subtle nitpicky edit. Can you see what I did?
> (no curves, or color adlustments)
> ...



Yes.. I see what you did! Lol! You made it look more like the Adobe RGB image looks like on my system... the Srgb conversion took the life out of it. I did lighten some, and added some saturation.. but not enough. I like yours better!  Details... please? Yes.. the border is nice too!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh, I didn't change colors or anything intentionally. Maybe the conversion did, but that wasn't what I wanted to show you.

Don't get me wrong, I love the original. What my detail oriented picky mind picked up was the flower was oh so slightly off center, and what really nagged me, was the stem was off center. So, what I did was to enlarge the canvas and sampled the background color to fill, then rotated it just a tad. I also then content aware stretched half of the stem to make the image a little taller. 

I think this makes the poppy feel a little more, well, heroic?


That's something that bugs me with flower shots that are just the flower, with the stem cut right below the bloom. And you didn't do that here! In fact, I could see this as a very tall, narrow, image with even more of that delicate stem, and maybe even a leaf (if I remember correctly how they grow) in the middle of the stem....if you get what I mean.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Oh, I didn't change colors or anything intentionally. Maybe the conversion did, but that wasn't what I wanted to show you.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the original. What my detail oriented picky mind picked up was the flower was oh so slightly off center, and what really nagged me, was the stem was off center. So, what I did was to enlarge the canvas and sampled the background color to fill, then rotated it just a tad. I also then content aware stretched half of the stem to make the image a little taller.
> 
> ...



Whatever you did made the shot much more vivid on here.... compare them, and you will see what I mean. I knew the flower was off center a small amount ( I had just eyeballed it)... so I appreciate your doing that! Your changes are indeed very subtle....and I will keep them in mind when I actually start on this project. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 15, 2012)

I really wish I had a wall to put this poppy on. . . I would buy it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> I really wish I had a wall to put this poppy on. . . I would buy it.



Thank you, that means a lot!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't see any color difference on my iPad. :shrug:


----------



## paigew (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice! I love that last edit bitter did with the black border. I could see lots of people wanting to buy a print of this. great job!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

paigew said:


> Nice! I love that last edit bitter did with the black border. I could see lots of people wanting to buy a print of this. great job!!



Thanks Paige! I think I should hire Bitter as a consultant!  lol!


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 15, 2012)

I like this one as well.  It is an excellent example of how simlplicity in imagery makes a fantastic picture.  This is an excellent example for those just starting out on how simlplicity is the key to a great image.  Look forward to seeing more of this genre.
_______________
WesternGuy


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> I like this one as well.  It is an excellent example of how simlplicity in imagery makes a fantastic picture.  This is an excellent example for those just starting out on how simlplicity is the key to a great image.  Look forward to seeing more of this genre.
> _______________
> WesternGuy



Thank you! I will post the series after I get it shot...


----------



## Joel_W (Jul 17, 2012)

Charlie, I compared the two images and the 2nd one is in a class by itself. Simply Outstanding.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Charlie, I compared the two images and the 2nd one is in a class by itself. Simply Outstanding.



Thank you, Joel! I appreciate it.


----------



## Joel_W (Jul 18, 2012)

Charlie, no thanks needed. It's that good of an image.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hahaha!  Now I just need to shoot two or three more like that!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 18, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Hahaha!  Now I just need to shoot two or three more like that!



Can you do something with Pink and Brown?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow--these newer variations are sweeeeet! I'm glad to see the image narrowed down a bit and looking "skinnier" and "taller"...I guess I like 'em lean and tall!

It's surprising how just a small change or tweak or re-work here and or there can so fundamentally improve a picture. This project is off to a fantastic start!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 18, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha!  Now I just need to shoot two or three more like that!
> ...



yeppers.. I could do that!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Wow--these newer variations are sweeeeet! I'm glad to see the image narrowed down a bit and looking "skinnier" and "taller"...I guess I like 'em lean and tall!
> 
> It's surprising how just a small change or tweak or re-work here and or there can so fundamentally improve a picture. This project is off to a fantastic start!



I have a lot of "Expert Creative Input" to thank for that!


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 18, 2012)

I dunno why, but I'm not diggin' the orange.  :-(

cool shot of the flower though, just the orange bothers me.  *shrugs*


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 18, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Pale pink and Chocolate brown (more specifically). . . Princess Themed   Or Pink and white too


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> I dunno why, but I'm not diggin' the orange.  :-(
> 
> cool shot of the flower though, just the orange bothers me.  *shrugs*



Give me some time.. I will have some others. I will be comparing some with complimentary colors vs. contrasting colors .... but you may find something that doesn't bug you, at least! lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 18, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > PinkDoor said:
> ...




oooohhhhh.... Pink on white.. I could do that! I can see that in my head....


----------



## raygunboost (Jul 25, 2012)

Look's great loving the color's in this pic Nice work!


----------



## raygunboost (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought of the same thing


----------



## mishele (Jul 27, 2012)

Photo of the Month Nomination!!! 
Good luck!!! I love this shot!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

mishele said:


> Photo of the Month Nomination!!!
> Good luck!!! I love this shot!!



Mishele.. thank you! I am speechless!! (and that doesn't happen very often! lol!)


----------

